# My Rotty :(



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

My beloved Cleo passed away suddenly today after eight years  absolutely devastated.
Everybody knows the bad press this breed gets,yet she was the most amazing dog everSo,so gentle.


You will be missed so much!


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I have a rotti she is 10 now and i ca't bear thinking of the day she goes. Big hugs huni 

RIP Little one


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Ohh i am so sorry for you..... :'( i get so upset when a family pet dies but i cant imagine how hard it is for you as rotttys are such loving animals..

R.I.P Cleo


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss 

R.I.P cleo, Sleep Well little one


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news, cant imagine life without my Rottie. 

RIP Cleo.


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you all x


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry to here this its always sad to hear peoples pets have passed away as its just like loseing one of the famliey. 

R.I.P


----------

